
Gift HN: Understanding SEO Book (pdf, mobi, ePub) - franze
https://gumroad.com/l/understanding-seo/hacker-news
======
franze
Hi, after another SEO post made it to the HN frontpage which showed again how
bad survivership bias works I want to gift HN this book. The one book to get
rid of SEO once and for all. Well at least this is the lofty goal of this
book. Think SEO for system thinkerers.

